
PushUpTheWeb.com: Browser detection and Upgrading - sant0sk1
http://ajaxian.com/archives/pushupthewebcom-browser-detection-and-upgrading
======
jacktasia
I really like the idea, but when checking out pushuptheweb.com...in firefox3
on linux the icons (that show a demonstration) do nothing when I click
them...when I fire up IE7 in vmware my script debugger yells, "Object doesn't
support this property or method"

Is it because I am using up to date browsers? I still want to see a demo...

This isn't going to help my grandma upgrade her browser.

